# 22 Year old male moving to Pathos HELP!!



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and looking for some friendly words and help. As It says I am 22 and from Scotland. I recently seperated from my fiance and then to top it was paid off at the start of December 2009. After much time of feeling sorry for myself and missing my loved one I got talking to a family friend who has encouraged me to expand my views and try a new life abroad. Now he has lived in Pathos for a good few years now, owns a kitchen company there and also plays for the rugby team. He has told me he can get me a job with him or elsewhere, although I am young I have 5 years experience in the Banking world, supervising staff, account balancing, customer service and sales so should get something. Just wondering if anyone young has packed up and moved here I would like a few details on life in Cyprus. Any info really would help. Thanks folks and hopefully see you all soon in a bar.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Give it a go ..... you have nothing to lose and you already have a contact here that will help you 

I also have a daugheter of around the same age arriving next week who I m sure would love to hook up with you and a rugby team lol

Seriously though if someone has offered you a job and can give you some support then do it !!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

angelli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and looking for some friendly words and help. As It says I am 22 and from Scotland. I recently seperated from my fiance and then to top it was paid off at the start of December 2009. After much time of feeling sorry for myself and missing my loved one I got talking to a family friend who has encouraged me to expand my views and try a new life abroad. Now he has lived in Pathos for a good few years now, owns a kitchen company there and also plays for the rugby team. He has told me he can get me a job with him or elsewhere, although I am young I have 5 years experience in the Banking world, supervising staff, account balancing, customer service and sales so should get something. Just wondering if anyone young has packed up and moved here I would like a few details on life in Cyprus. Any info really would help. Thanks folks and hopefully see you all soon in a bar.


As you are young and single and have been offered a job you have nothing to lose by giving it a go. If nothing else treat it as an adventure and a way of broadening your mind. 
Oh by the way, the town is called Paphos(Pafos) not Pathos.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Give it a go ..... you have nothing to lose and you already have a contact here that will help you
> 
> I also have a daugheter of around the same age arriving next week who I m sure would love to hook up with you and a rugby team lol
> 
> Seriously though if someone has offered you a job and can give you some support then do it !!!!


Hi Philly thanks for the relpy. I think what you have said is right. What have I got to lose. The great benefit is that being young is the part of having little financial commitment in the UK. You say your daughter is coming out is she on her way to come and live with you out there. How does she feel about this? are there many young British there. I am quite looking forward to the whole thing. UK has to many memories at the moment so at most it doesn't work but it was a great holiday, plus the idea of rugby training in the sun seems appealing even for a hardened Scottish Rugby Lad used to rain and mud LOL


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> As you are young and single and have been offered a job you have nothing to lose by giving it a go. If nothing else treat it as an adventure and a way of broadening your mind.
> Oh by the way, the town is called Paphos(Pafos) not Pathos.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Veronica,

Thanks for reply, on a point I did spell it Pathos but my stupid windows 7 spell check thinks its very clever and corrects everything seems the americans can not spell names of towns but thanks lol.

I notice that you are quite active on this forum, can I ask how long have you lived in Cyprus and please tell whats it like for you. As I have said to others I am looking forward to it now, to many memories in the UK so will be great to get away.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

angelli said:


> Veronica,
> 
> Thanks for reply, on a point I did spell it Pathos but my stupid windows 7 spell check thinks its very clever and corrects everything seems the americans can not spell names of towns but thanks lol.
> 
> I notice that you are quite active on this forum, can I ask how long have you lived in Cyprus and please tell whats it like for you. As I have said to others I am looking forward to it now, to many memories in the UK so will be great to get away.


I have lived here for 5 years with my husband. 
We came over with a plan of what we wanted to do and enough money to live on for a couple of years plus for setting up our business. 
As a result things have gone well for us as we were able to spend the first two years researching, getting to know how the property market here works, getting to know the area like the back of our hands (after all it dosnt look good if you go to show a client a property and don't even know where it is)
We have made many Cypriot friends and found that if you are willing to adapt andaccept the way things are done here and not moan and try to change things life here is good.
As a single person with a contact here already who has offered to help you you have very little to lose. 
Just remember not to treat life here like one long holiday spending all your time in the nearest bars. It is too easy to fall into that trap and find yourself in financial difficulties. 
I would recommend that you leave enough money with someone you trust in the Uk (probably your parents) to cover the cost of a flight home in case things dont work out for you. 
Too many young people come here and go mad partying and suddenly find they cant pay their rent because they have lost their jobs for turning up the worst for for wear each day and no money for a flight home.

Oh and one final word of caution. DO NOT get caught up in timeshare. They promise you big earnings which never materialise and any money you do earn they make you wait for it so you end up trapped, unable to leave because they owe you money and wont pay it if you leave. 
I know of several people who have become totally trapped by that industry and ended up having to beg family to send them money so they get get a flight to escape.

Ok so having warned you what to look out for it makes it sound terrible here dosnt it? But in fact life here is good if you are sensible and manage to earn a reasonable wage. I certainly have no plans for swapping this life to go back to the UK.

good luck

Veronica


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I have lived here for 5 years with my husband.
> We came over with a plan of what we wanted to do and enough money to live on for a couple of years plus for setting up our business.
> As a result things have gone well for us as we were able to spend the first two years researching, getting to know how the property market here works, getting to know the area like the back of our hands (after all it dosnt look good if you go to show a client a property and don't even know where it is)
> We have made many Cypriot friends and found that if you are willing to adapt andaccept the way things are done here and not moan and try to change things life here is good.
> ...


Hi Veronica,

Thanks for the info and advice, I do know of one person who did exactly as you say treating it like one big holiday and what I hear is he was basically asked to leave the island before he ended up visitng as we say in scotland the big hoose with bars on the window. My mother and father seem quite keen on the idea as they think due to the employment problems in uk and lets be honest the weather (its march and its 2oc and p**sing it down) plus not to sound like aspoilt child my folks have the benefit of being able to support me for a while and if it goes horrible I can always get home. The idea that I have a contact here with his own company that is doing well is a big thing and he has a lot of contacts. I am hopefully looking to get training with the Paphos Tigers aswell so would get back into a sport I love too. 

anyway :focus: I must thank you for the time you and others have spent replying to me, seems like there is def a good bunch of people out there and hopefully I can come and to in time become a local and who knows set up here and make a difference to local economy, life and community (well so i like to think  ) Just need to finalise a few things and hopefully get set for a new life and who knows in time maybe you can sell me my house here 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

angelli said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Thanks for the info and advice, I do know of one person who did exactly as you say treating it like one big holiday and what I hear is he was basically asked to leave the island before he ended up visitng as we say in scotland the big hoose with bars on the window. My mother and father seem quite keen on the idea as they think due to the employment problems in uk and lets be honest the weather (its march and its 2oc and p**sing it down) plus not to sound like aspoilt child my folks have the benefit of being able to support me for a while and if it goes horrible I can always get home. The idea that I have a contact here with his own company that is doing well is a big thing and he has a lot of contacts. I am hopefully looking to get training with the Paphos Tigers aswell so would get back into a sport I love too.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,
It sounds as though you have a sensible head on your shoulders and with your parents backing you might as well give it go. 
If you need any advice UI am sure that between us those of us who are already here will be a ble to answer most, if not all of your questions.

Veronica


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

well I like to think my years in banking have helped me become quite sensible that and the way I was brought up. Have given it some thought and am just in communications now to finalise work and hopefully in a couple of months I will be the new face around. 

Other thing I was wondering as you run a company, what is the potential like in Cyprus for business as it would be something that in future if career takes off over there I would love to think of. Are there many financial advisors or mortgage specialists there in the UK they seem to be everywhere. 


Ian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

angelli said:


> well I like to think my years in banking have helped me become quite sensible that and the way I was brought up. Have given it some thought and am just in communications now to finalise work and hopefully in a couple of months I will be the new face around.
> 
> Other thing I was wondering as you run a company, what is the potential like in Cyprus for business as it would be something that in future if career takes off over there I would love to think of. Are there many financial advisors or mortgage specialists there in the UK they seem to be everywhere.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of financial advisors here to be honest. There are also mortgage specialists.
My advice is wait till you get here and see if you can spot any gaps in the market if you are thinking of starting a business. Most of the usual things will already have been covered but once you are here you can start to do some research to see if there is anything which is needed.

Veronica


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

angelli said:


> Hi Philly thanks for the relpy. I think what you have said is right. What have I got to lose. The great benefit is that being young is the part of having little financial commitment in the UK. You say your daughter is coming out is she on her way to come and live with you out there. How does she feel about this? are there many young British there. I am quite looking forward to the whole thing. UK has to many memories at the moment so at most it doesn't work but it was a great holiday, plus the idea of rugby training in the sun seems appealing even for a hardened Scottish Rugby Lad used to rain and mud LOL


Hi Ian

Yes indeed she is nervous and yes she is coming to live with us

She doesn t know anyone and as yet doesnt have a job but like you she is sensible so I m not worried about her

She arrives next week so I m not sure when u get here but I ll let you know how she gets on

Enjoy your life whilst your young and you dont have responsibilties :boxing:


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Yes indeed she is nervous and yes she is coming to live with us
> 
> ...



Hi Philly,

Excellent well shes a women and they love son so she will be fine. I should be over in a month or two so keep me updated on her progress LOL. If you want to private message me I can give you my facebook if your daughter wants to chat to someone else who is on route to cyprus least then we will both know someone ha. 

I intend to enjoy life to the full and I think am going to have a blast over there. No more of this :ranger:

Ian


----------



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

angelli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and looking for some friendly words and help. As It says I am 22 and from Scotland. I recently seperated from my fiance and then to top it was paid off at the start of December 2009. After much time of feeling sorry for myself and missing my loved one I got talking to a family friend who has encouraged me to expand my views and try a new life abroad. Now he has lived in Pathos for a good few years now, owns a kitchen company there and also plays for the rugby team. He has told me he can get me a job with him or elsewhere, although I am young I have 5 years experience in the Banking world, supervising staff, account balancing, customer service and sales so should get something. Just wondering if anyone young has packed up and moved here I would like a few details on life in Cyprus. Any info really would help. Thanks folks and hopefully see you all soon in a bar.


Hey,
im Philly's daughter, nice to see from this thread she s putting me forward for the rugby team LOL ;0)
Im moving out on Sunday and am very excited but also very nervous about meeting people nd finding a good, fun group of friends. Not as easy as you get older to make friends i dont think.
So when u heading over, would be great to hook up and have a drink.
tc


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

swan said:


> Hey,
> im Philly's daughter, nice to see from this thread she s putting me forward for the rugby team LOL ;0)
> Im moving out on Sunday and am very excited but also very nervous about meeting people nd finding a good, fun group of friends. Not as easy as you get older to make friends i dont think.
> So when u heading over, would be great to hook up and have a drink.
> tc


Hey,

Yeah your mum has volunteered you for everything so you are doomed now haha  I should be hopefully out within the next month if all goes to plan. My Contact there is coming back to Scotland tonight so will get to finalise everything this week, I can not wait - something seems a lot more appealing about Cyprus compared to Scotland I can quite put my finger on what :confused2: But like you it does seem a bit more difficult to make a new group of friends as you grow up people are more judgemental...as a child I would just have to run in slide over the floor on my knees and am sure I’d be the coolest kid on the block....think it will still work at 22  LOL. Def would be good to hook up and get a drink or two. 

How you feeling about it all then? I just found after talking to your mum and Veronica that they are right we are young and what is there to lose. You will know as you have been in UK its not exactly the most exciting place in the world, only bit is leaving friends - sadly most of them took the side of my ex so not a lot to leave behind LOL.

Ian


----------



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

angelli said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yeah your mum has volunteered you for everything so you are doomed now haha  I should be hopefully out within the next month if all goes to plan. My Contact there is coming back to Scotland tonight so will get to finalise everything this week, I can not wait - something seems a lot more appealing about Cyprus compared to Scotland I can quite put my finger on what :confused2: But like you it does seem a bit more difficult to make a new group of friends as you grow up people are more judgemental...as a child I would just have to run in slide over the floor on my knees and am sure I’d be the coolest kid on the block....think it will still work at 22  LOL. Def would be good to hook up and get a drink or two.
> 
> ...


Ah its gonna be fun, cant wait to get out there. are you n FB? Jot down ur name and i will search you.


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

swan said:


> Ah its gonna be fun, cant wait to get out there. are you n FB? Jot down ur name and i will search you.


Should be LOL. yeah i use facebook well whenever I go on. But add me, am due to start using again soon then when in Cyprus I can let people know am still alive. Its Ian Angell - Fancy surname so you shouldnt find more than one. LOL

Ian


----------



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

angelli said:


> Should be LOL. yeah i use facebook well whenever I go on. But add me, am due to start using again soon then when in Cyprus I can let people know am still alive. Its Ian Angell - Fancy surname so you shouldnt find more than one. LOL
> 
> Ian


well ur not gonna believe this but there are 11 of you!!! haha! u might have to discribe ur pic ol


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

swan said:


> well ur not gonna believe this but there are 11 of you!!! haha! u might have to discribe ur pic ol


really wow 11 people. Ok my picture is of a rally car half about to roll lol clipping a huge rock. Incase you cant guess I am a huge motorsport person.

Ian


----------



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

angelli said:


> really wow 11 people. Ok my picture is of a rally car half about to roll lol clipping a huge rock. Incase you cant guess I am a huge motorsport person.
> 
> Ian


wooo hooo i got ya, ok sent a friends request


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

swan said:


> wooo hooo i got ya, ok sent a friends request


am on it. welcome to facebook lol


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Oi you 2 behave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Oi you 2 behave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What do you expect if you will go matchmaking
I am off to buy a hat for the wedding. (You will invite me won't you?)


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> What do you expect if you will go matchmaking
> I am off to buy a hat for the wedding. (You will invite me won't you?)


Oh dear lets not put them off being friends !!!!

I just think it would help our daughter if she had a couple of people to meet with so that she s not put off Cyprus, so she gives living here a chance 

I think sometimes it can be a bit lonely when you relocate and if you have a good friends network it is a lifesaver

Just friends - no hats lol :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aww Shucks.

I wanted an excuse to go buy a fancy hat.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Aww Shucks.
> 
> I wanted an excuse to go buy a fancy hat.


Well I d like one as well ...... maybe a coupls years :confused2:


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> What do you expect if you will go matchmaking
> I am off to buy a hat for the wedding. (You will invite me won't you?)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

angelli said:


>


Hasnt philly told you she has a shotgun ready for if you turn her lovely daughter down?


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hasnt philly told you she has a shotgun ready for if you turn her lovely daughter down?


well am the perfect gentleman and if that doesnt work I can run pritty fast LOL


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Angelli take no notice they are winding you up !!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Angelli take no notice they are winding you up !!!!!!!!!! lol


Do I look like the sort of person who wind someone up


----------



## lb1988 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiya guys, I am 22 and moving to cyprus in 2 weeks! Not to work in the tourism industry (rep'd last year, not again  ) so I am nervous bcos I wont know anyone, I have tried to find you on FB Ian and can't find you!


----------



## angelli (Mar 14, 2010)

lb1988 said:


> Hiya guys, I am 22 and moving to cyprus in 2 weeks! Not to work in the tourism industry (rep'd last year, not again  ) so I am nervous bcos I wont know anyone, I have tried to find you on FB Ian and can't find you!


Hi, yeah bad things happened with my facebook so I LOL. Anyway, so whats the plans when you get to Cyprus. I am hopefully heading out really soon just in process of sorting things out (seems to take forever)

Ian


----------

